# where to buy lye locally



## auntie_social

hi,

i have made soap for about 3 years now and i have always bought my lye from a local store. this is mostly because for one, i am spontaneous and sporadic about my soapmaking. i don't like to wait for it to be delivered and i don't make it frequently enough to keep lye around and have it still be active enough to work when i want to make soap. that being said, i used to buy red devil lye, and shed a little tear when they stopped making it. from there, i was tipped off in a forum that another brand called roebic was making lye and it was readily available at lowes hardware. just last night, i went searching for it and was unable to find it at lowes. does anyone know where i might find some lye from a store? 


thanks !


----------



## mamaT

*finding lye*

I found lye at my local Ace hardware store, but is was in the drain opener section of the store.  Called drain opener but it is 100% lye, talked to the store manager and he told me that he talked to the manufactuer and told them that he had customers that needed the original label changed to let people know that it was 100% lye because he had customers that make soap.  I bought a couple of bottles, 16 oz at $4.99.  Since then I searched the internet and found some online much cheaper.  The lye guy 2 pounds at $4.75, buy 5 and get one free.


----------



## auntie_social

did the stuff have a brand name? i can call around to stores and ask for it if i have a brand name. i know i can get it cheaper online, but i hate waiting! and like i said, its a waste for me to buy a large quantity because i will not use it. the last time i made soap was in august, so nearly 4 months ago.


----------



## xyxoxy

Does sodium hydroxide go bad?
I guess over time if it were exposed to moisture etc but sealed up tight in a plastic container would it significantly lose it's potency?

I just bought some Roebic from Lowes and it was on clearance. Someone else confirmed that they are no longer going to carry it. I was thinking I would go back and buy them out but I probably wouldn't use it all quickly. Should I just order it as I need it (assuming I don't find it locally elsewhere)?


----------



## Soapmaker Man

Through tomorrow, I'll give you free lye with qualifying purchase.  I stock it all the time.  If lye is the only thing you want, I ship the same day I get payment.  I package mine in HDPE 2 pound containers with a screw on lid;







http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=17575139


----------



## georgiastray

If you have a Menard's (similar type store as Lowe's) in your area, you may want to check there for lye. I found a 16 oz. container there for about $3.76.     Found it in the area with other drain opener products.  Brand name is _Rooto_, and states 100% Lye on the label.


----------



## auntie_social

"Does sodium hydroxide go bad?
I guess over time if it were exposed to moisture etc but sealed up tight in a plastic container would it significantly lose it's potency?"

yes it will lose its potency over time especially if kept in a humid environment. i still have a little left from 4 months ago, but i am not sure it would be "good" enough to make a batch with even though i live in las vegas which is definitely not a humid environment. 


i just may try it though!


----------



## Lil Outlaws

I went looking yesterday - tried the True Value hardware, Home Depot, and Lowe's. TV said it was in their system as "100% lye drain opener" but it wasn't on the shelves anywhere. Not much help from employees.
Home Depot had "Crystal Heat Drain Opener" and the label said "contains sodium hydroxide" but didn't say 100% so I wasn't sure. Employee said he thought it was mixed with "something but not sure what or how much" but that Lowe's had 100%, he knew. I drive an hour to Lowe's and NOTHING with lye on the shelves. Check Walmart on the way home and they have "crystal drain opener" that is mostly lye with a little sodium nitrate...
UGHHHHH

I'm an instant gratification kinda gal, I want to try my first batch of CP and I don't want (and can't afford) to pay shipping on it!!


----------



## xyxoxy

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> I'm an instant gratification kinda gal, I want to try my first batch of CP and I don't want (and can't afford) to pay shipping on it!!



LOL!
It just occured to me that you've probably spent more on gas than what it costs to ship a can of lye. 
I hope that doesn't sound mean. Just made me chuckle.


----------



## Lil Outlaws

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> Lil Outlaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an instant gratification kinda gal, I want to try my first batch of CP and I don't want (and can't afford) to pay shipping on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> It just occured to me that you've probably spent more on gas than what it costs to ship a can of lye.
> I hope that doesn't sound mean. Just made me chuckle.
Click to expand...


LOL well I live 1.5h from ANYTHING  (out in the country) and I was in the city anyway.. when HD said Lowe's had it and I was already halfway there and wanted to soap THAT night.. 
heehee


----------



## carebear

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> I went looking yesterday - tried the True Value hardware, Home Depot, and Lowe's. TV said it was in their system as "100% lye drain opener" but it wasn't on the shelves anywhere. Not much help from employees.(


All Lowes very recently stopped carrying 100% Sodium Hydroxide (unless they have a few jars they have not yet unloaded).  Next time you are looking for something at Lowes you can go to their web site to see if your local store has something in stock!


----------



## christine.mitra

I buy my lye at a hardware store chain called Bunnings. It even says on the box "perfect for soap making".


----------



## earthmother99

*lye*

i get mine at menards but will be ordering from paul shortly   since menards is not getting any more in :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man

I just reduced the price of my lye online from $22.95 to $19.95 for 8 pounds.  I just got 250 pounds delivered yesterday.  I bought it for a better price, so I reduced my selling price.  I ONLY sell lye made in the USA only, no oversees lye!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=18085325

Paul


----------



## Lindy

Here in Canada I buy my lye from Home Hardware and I'm pleased with the product.  Shipping lye in Canada is a bit more of a problem because it is caustic and we have to pay for "special" shipping as dangerous goods so there aren't that many places that will ship although I have found a couple.  Still I prefer to support my local economy as much as I can since I live in a small centre (16,000 people).  Plus since I order it in as a case (4 containers) I get a discount price.  It's also how I get my EVOO which costs me $7.00/litre and I'm happy with that since it too is a grounded price.

Cheers


----------



## carebear

properly stored lye does not "go bad"

lye will go "bad" if it's exposed to moisture (humid air, water), but if it's kept sealed it will last indefinately.  One possible exception is that if you have a great excess of air in the container you can form an insoluble salt through a chemical reaction with the air - I forget what results - but that's unlikely to happen truth be told.

properly stored lye... years and years!


----------

